
How YouTube Reinvented Itself for the Next Billion Users - jplevine
https://www.wired.com/2016/09/youtube-reinvented-next-billion-users/
======
lake99
I don't doubt their intentions, but their execution leaves a lot to be
desired. The Youtube app used to have a setting where we could make it only
show videos only in low-res mode. It's gone now, and family members who are
not tech-savvy use up a good deal more of the monthly download limit than they
used to.

~~~
ManlyBread
It seems that since the Google+ integration fiasco every single "improvement"
YouTube introduces is a step back.

------
wodenokoto
I'm surprised that it needs WiFi in order to share.

If your friend is already on WiFi, why can't he just stream from YouTube?

~~~
detaro
Because a local wi-fi network isn't necessarily connected to the Internet? Or
only with a very very slow connection?

You can share things downloaded earlier, through another, faster connection.

------
anotheryou
I miss watching all uploads of a channel chronologically

